# IT Recruiters



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm looking for good IT/telecom recruiting agencies that will help me find work in Dubai/AD. I'm currently living in the U.S. Do you know of any such recruiters in the UAE/UK?

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

There are quite literally dozens of head-hunting firms in the U.K. that specialize in IT as well as telecom (to a lesser degree) recruitment for the Middle East. What career level are you looking at? Huntress might be a good start.

I have no idea of such firms in the AE. Applying directly or via a job web site like Bayt, GulfTalent etc. might help.


----------

